# #3 Braumeister Video



## SJW (5/1/13)

You would not believe the e-mails I get from all over the world about the 2 previous Youtube movies I made so I thought I would add another to the collection.

Steve


----------



## DU99 (5/1/13)

Nice video :icon_cheers:


----------



## doon (5/1/13)

Good stuff! I have found now I replaced pump I dont need to manualy vent or tilt its way more powerful then old pump and vents properly atvstart of auto program


----------



## mattfos01 (6/1/13)

Thanks for the vid, have one ordered. Can't wait.


----------



## mwd (6/1/13)

Watching that video makes you so want a Braumeister, making beer is so easy especially the automated mashing.

The only downside I can see is that for the money you would think they ought to have the pumps sorted before they hit the market.


----------



## doon (6/1/13)

I think for mine it was a software issue and pump power issue. There was a batch on a certain date that just didnt work properly. Grain and grape just replaced it no questions as they knee it to be an issue with pumps of those dates


----------



## Bribie G (6/1/13)

Brilliant vid, first time I have actually seen a BM in action go to woah. 

You might be interested in Lyall Cottam's method (Pilsener Guru) - he freezes several ice cream containers of ice and dumps them in a handi pail which he fills with water, then he has a pond pump that runs that cold water through his immersion chiller and back to the bucket. Gets it down to pitching temp in about 10 mins which was impressive when I saw it. Then the water goes on the roses  

I expect it would cost a dollar or so but then putting the FV in the fridge would also use power so I guess it would come out fairly even?


----------



## SJW (8/1/13)

YEP, I have done the ice thing with a pond pump......IMO, not worth it for a few extra deg. I find the computer fan in the fridge really helps speed the cooling down for cool pitching.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (9/1/13)

SJW said:


> You would not believe the e-mails I get from all over the world about the 2 previous Youtube movies I made so I thought I would add another to the collection.
> 
> Steve



I thought you were setting 86% efficiency not 80%? I always just set 84% and brew 45 or 55 litters so I end up with 42 or 52 Litters in the fermentor. Just my program I guess.


----------



## lukec (9/1/13)

Hey Steve ,
Is the beersmith your using. If so could please send me the profile settings. I've just ordered my 20l braumeister.


----------



## SJW (9/1/13)

> I thought you were setting 86% efficiency not 80%? I always just set 84% and brew 45 or 55 litters so I end up with 42 or 52 Litters in the fermentor. Just my program I guess.


Depending on what grain I use (I guess) or for whatever reason I have hit high 80's, post boil before. But for the cost of a bit more grain the time savings suit me. 80% is just a nice round number that gives me a good solid 25L left in the kettle.

Hey Luke,

Below are my settings. I am not as pedantic as some. I dont care about kettle losses, and true brewhouse efficiency, after all we are not brewing for Australia. I work on 80% efficiency with a final volume in the BM of 25L. I only pull 21L out for the fermenter. This gives me a little lee way if I under or over sparge. So efficiency is post boil. Also I put some notes next to some mash profile figures.

Braumeister 

Batch Size: 25.00 l
Mash Volume: 20.00 l 
Boil Volume: 29.00 l
Mash Tun Weight: 5.00 kg 
Evaporation Rate: 9.2 % Mash Tun Specific Heat: 0.12 cal/g-deg C 
Boil Time: 90 Mash Tun Deadspace: 0.00 l 
Top-up for Boiler: 0.00 l Equip Hop Utilization: 100.00 % 
Losses to Trub/Chiller: 0.00 l Cooling Loss (%): 4.00 
Top up water for Fermenter: 0.00 l 



Also this is my std mash profile.

My Braumeister Mash 

Grain Weight Basis: *******kg (does not matter)
Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Tun Temperature: 20.0 C 
Batch Sparge: TRUE 
Batch Sparge Percent: 100.00 
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C 
PH: 5.20 

Mash Steps
Name Description Step Temperature Step Time 
Mash In Add 27.00 l of water at 20.0 C 20.0 C 0 min (always change this to 27L and your sparge water will always be around 7L)
Step 1 Heat to 54.0 C over 4 min 54.0 C 15 min 
Step 2 Heat to 62.0 C over 10 min 62.0 C 30 min 
Mash Step Heat to 65.0 C over 4 min 65.0 C 15 min 
Step 3 Heat to 72.0 C over 10 min 72.0 C 45 min (this only needs to be 30 min)
Mash Out Heat to 76.0 C over 10 min 76.0 C 10 min


----------



## lukec (9/1/13)

SJW said:


> Depending on what grain I use (I guess) or for whatever reason I have hit high 80's, post boil before. But for the cost of a bit more grain the time savings suit me. 80% is just a nice round number that gives me a good solid 25L left in the kettle.
> 
> Hey Luke,
> 
> ...





Thanks heaps for that


----------



## Thefatdoghead (9/1/13)

Yeah I get pretty well spot on with my OG when I set 84% in the 50L. If im using raw wheat I lower it but thats the only time. The thing I find strange is if I do a long mashout say 2 or more hours (I often push the start button at 1 am and finish it off in the morning) my efficiency goes up to about 90%. Don't really know why but I set my efficiency up around 88% if Im doing the overnight mash so I don't have to add water to get my OG down.


----------



## SJW (9/1/13)

> Yeah I get pretty well spot on with my OG when I set 84% in the 50L. If im using raw wheat I lower it but thats the only time. The thing I find strange is if I do a long mashout say 2 or more hours (I often push the start button at 1 am and finish it off in the morning) my efficiency goes up to about 90%. Don't really know why but I set my efficiency up around 88% if Im doing the overnight mash so I don't have to add water to get my OG down.



Very interesting Gav. I have been thinking how I can do an overnight or late night mash and do the sparge and boil in the morning. I was thinking about doing 2 or 3 hours at my first mash in temp at tap temp, but I guess there is no problems doing a loooooong mash out. 76 or 78 Deg will still convert, just a lot faster and eventually denature.....blah blah blah.

I might give that a go. Its such a waste of a Saturday morning putting the grain in and waiting 3 hours for it to finish before u get to play with anything. Like I said in the video, I multi step mash everthing now.....just because I can 

Do u notice any diff with the long mashed out beers? there than a higher OG? and whats the max time the BM will let u set a rest for?

STEVE


----------



## durgarth (20/1/13)

Hey Steve, great video. I was wondering what/where you got the rubber/silicone moulding that you put around the top mesh ring inside the malt pipe.

I too have the issue of "leaky grains". Currently I use my wife's tea strainer to capture the little suckers before the get into my pumps.

Cheers Hoggy


----------



## SJW (23/1/13)

durgarth said:


> Hey Steve, great video. I was wondering what/where you got the rubber/silicone moulding that you put around the top mesh ring inside the malt pipe. I too have the issue of "leaky grains". Currently I use my wife's tea strainer to capture the little suckers before the get into my pumps. Cheers Hoggy


Give Mark a call at markshomebrew. He adds this and a few other bits as standard with all BM's he sells.






> Yeah I get pretty well spot on with my OG when I set 84% in the 50L. If im using raw wheat I lower it but thats the only time. The thing I find strange is if I do a long mashout say 2 or more hours (I often push the start button at 1 am and finish it off in the morning) my efficiency goes up to about 90%. Don't really know why but I set my efficiency up around 88% if Im doing the overnight mash so I don't have to add water to get my OG down.


Hey Gav, I did the overnight mash for the last two brews. Worked a treat, even got a few extra gravity points. Just set the mashout or final step at 76 Deg c for 4 hours.

Steve


----------



## goodgodilovebeer (2/4/13)

Steve,
Just wanted to say thanks for posting those videos on YouTube. They are the reason I got the 20L unit and gave up on a Sanke based 3 vessel system build. I hated the idea of cleaning that much equipment and the amount of space a system like that takes up. On top of that, having a significant amount of DIY work (controllers, pumps, etc, etc.) to get even close to the amount of mash control with the BM. Broke her in this past weekend with an Oktoberfest Marzen with an acid rest, protein rest, 2 sac rests, and a mashout (probably overkill but fun since I can now do that with ease).

Cheers from Canada
:beerbang:


----------



## SJW (9/4/13)

Nice, I love that I can do multi step mashs now with everything. Too easy 

Steve


----------



## Baldbrewer (16/8/13)

Hi Steve, thanks for taking the time for making the video.
Regarding your overnight mashing for the benefit of a newby Braumeister owner can you go into detail about your timings?

I've done overnight mashes on my 3vessel plastic set up and love how an overnight mash can shorten a brewday ( keeps the wife happy too!)
Cheers,

Simon.


----------

